# Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?



## zandermouse (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi Big Gamer,

für dieses Jahr habe ich mir mal Klasse statt Masse
vorgenommen. #t Dazu möchte ich mich well offshore der Eastcost-Technik,
des Schleppens mit der Daisy Chain bedienen. 
Der unausgereifte Plan sieht folgendermaßen aus. Ich belade
ein relativ kleines Boot mit möglichst viel Spritt und
sonst nur dem Nötigsten. Geschlafen wird auf den Planken.
Ich will nur mit zwei Ruten schleppen, da ich der einzige Angler
sein werde und keinen Doppelstrike gebrauchen kann.
Dazu bestücke ich eine Rute mit einer Bait-Daisy chain und die
ander mit einer Predator- Daisy chain. Beide Chains bestücke ich
im Wesendlichen mit live-like Squids von Yo- zury und einem ähnlichen
Produkt. Ich möchte, das die Köder möglichst echt aussehen, wie
ein Squidschwarm, der aus einem Baitball herausgelößt wurde.
Das Boot soll mit seinem Schraubenstrahl den ersten fressenden Predator
imitieren. 
An das Ende der Predator- Chain hänge ich einen sehr großen Teaser, um
den Fressneit anzustacheln, falls sich ein echter Predator sehen läßt.
Den einzigen komplett geriggten Köder hänge ich an das Ende der Baid- Chain.
Dazu nehme ich einen fast gleichen Squid, wie die, mit denen ich schon
beide Chains bestückt habe, nur in einer auffälligeren Farbe. Der soll nach
Panik aussehen. 
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Hat das schon Jemand so etwas ähnliches probiert ?
Wie schätzt Ihr die Erfolgschancen ein,
oder was würdet Ihr anders machen ?
Alle Meinungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht ! 

Gruß

Zandermaus


----------



## Marlin1 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hallo Zandermouse,

was du da vorhast, ist das klassische Schleppfischen auf Bluefinthuna vor der Amerikanischen Ostküste.

Wo hast du das denn gelesen ?? |supergri

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (7. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hi Marlin1,

ich habe selbstverständlich, als belesener Angler,
die eine oder andere Sache gelesen, aber diese
Technik ist bereits eine, von mir angedachte Aadaption,
die ich auf Yellowfin Tuna im Pazifik einsetzen möchte
und das auf, für Deine Verhältnisse, sehr winzigen Booten ! #d

Hast Du schon einmal auf winzigen Booten, mit nur zwei
Ruten auf Yelleowfin gefischt ? Hast Du schon einmal
auf diese Weise einen großen Bluefin Tuna gefangen ?

Falls Du die zwei letzten Fragen mit "nein" beantworten
möchtest, weiß ich wenigsten, dass Du auch nur mit Wasser
kochst und ich auf der "Big Game Leiter" schon ein
ganzes Stück nach oben geklettert bin. :vik:
Nimms sportlich !

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## PsychoBo (9. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Frage zur Daisy Chain. Vielleicht kommt auf diese Weise noch etwas Leben in diesen Thread...

In knapp einer Woche geht es nach Tobago. Dieses Mal will ich auch eine Daisy Chain einsetzen. Meine Frage nun, wie  macht ihr das, wenn im "Einsatzgebiet" mit Wahoos zu rechnen ist? Meine Chains sind geriggt mit 0,70er Mono. Da macht doch ein Wahoo kurzen Prozeß mit! Ganz besonders wenn die in einem Schwarm atackieren, da ist doch in Bruchteilen von Sekunden alles inklusive Teaser kleingebissen... 

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Sollte man besser mit Stahl umbauen?

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (10. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

auf wahoo mit mono|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes??
kannst nen haken dran machen^^
da kommt nur feinster stahldraht/piano wire in frage...


----------



## PsychoBo (10. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*



Fleischpeitsche schrieb:


> auf wahoo mit mono|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes??
> kannst nen haken dran machen^^
> da kommt nur feinster stahldraht/piano wire in frage...




Ja eher nicht absichtlich. Daher meine Frage. Was tun, wenn mit den Kameraden zu rechnen ist? |kopfkrat
Gleich auf Stahl umsteigen?


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (10. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

entweder umsteigen, oder hin und wieder nen köderverlust in kauf nehmen, was aber auf dauer zimlich kostspielig werden kann...


----------



## Marlin1 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Grüß dich Zandermouse,

damit ihr mich nicht alle an Erfahrung überholt, bin ich gerade mal im Trainingslager beim Big Gamen !  #h

Das mit den winzigen Booten würde ich nicht unterschreiben,
mit meine schönsten Fänge, aber auf jeden Fall die tollsten Abenteuer habe ich mit dem Kanu beim Marlin, Thun und Haifischen erlebt. :vik:

Deshalb ist auch klar, das ich sehr wohl und auch erfolgreich bereits mit 2 Leinen auf große Yellowfin geangelt habe.

Allerdings nach einem ganz anderen Ansatz als du ihn verfolgst, da die wirklich großen Yellowfin nach meiner Erfahrung fast immer äußerst schnurscheu sind, habe ich an durchgehender 50 oder 80 lbs. Schnur nur 15 - 18 cm lange
helbraune Plastiksquids 200 - 250 Meter hinter dem Kanu geschleppt. Da wir mit dem Winz Boot mit 5 Ps Motor viel näher an die Fische herankammen als alle Game Boote sogar äußerst erfolgreich.

Beste Grüße aus dem Indischen Ozean
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hi Reinhold,

danke, dass Du Dich mal meldest und herzlichen Glückwunsch
zu Deinen Fängen mit dem Kanu. Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist,
dass Du auch vom Kanu mit 50-80 lbs Schnur fischt. Das bringt
doch, was die Schnurscheuheit der großen Tune anbelangt, gegenüber
den anderen Booten, die mit der gleichen Schnurstärke fischen,
überhaupt keine Vorteile. 
Da gibt es einen Grundschullehrer auf Hawaii (Bluewater John),
der fischt vom Kanu auch auf solche Tune, wie Du, aber der geht runter bis
auf 20 lbs- Schnur. Die hält auch, weil das kleine Boot kaum
Widerstand leistet, wenn der Tun loßzieht und das Boot mitnimmt.
Wo kein Widerstand, da kann auch keine Kraft entstehen. 

Wenn Du die Tune schon sehen kannst, dann fressen Sie auch
und wenn sie fressen, dann nehmen sie auch alles, was annährend
wie Beute aussieht. Worin besteht also der Ansatz, den Du
verfolgt hast ? Könntest Du mal so gnädig sein und Deinen
"helbraunen Plastiksquids" eine korrekte Bezeichnung geben,
damit wir nachvollziehen können, mit was Du da geangelt hast. #c
Trotzdem danke für den netten Beitrag !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen #h

Zandermouse


----------



## serviola (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Servus Reinhold,
ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Abenteuer. Hatten gestern einen netten Abend mit viel braunen Plastiksquids in geselliger Runde, leider ohne Dich.

@Zandermouse. Grundsätzlich behaupte ich Mal vorweg, dass zwischen einem YFT und BFT nicht sehr viel Unterschied beim Drill besteht. Der BFTist vielleicht eine Ecke garstiger und, so mein Eindruck, der agilere von Beiden. 

Thune auf 20 lbs, ist grundsätzlich nicht das Problem, wenn man sich für den Drill mehrere Stunden Zeit nehmen (und das dem Tier zumuten) will. Druck entsteht dabei grundsätzlich nicht weniger als von jedem anderen Boot, denn der Thun entscheidet sich immer! nach relativer kurzer Zeit in die Tiefe zu gehen. Der Auftrieb des Bootes oder die eines Kanus spielt im Drill dann keine Rolle mehr.

Grundsätzlich hat Reinhold Recht, mit kleineren Booten kommt man leichter und geduldeter in Schlagdistanz, das gilt für's BFT Spinnen wie auch Trollen. 

Thune sind äusserst wählerische Feinschmecker. Gibt es nur kleine Anchoas zu fressen, so verschmähen sie jeden noch so leckern Kalmar, selbst wenn man ihn ins offene Maul werfen würde. Es kommt also drauf an, die richtige Atrappe zu präsentieren. 
Natürlich sind sie an einfachen Tagen verrückt und schnappen im Spieltrieb nach den Lures. Aber die Grossen bekommst du so nicht an den Haken. 
Da muss man sich dann sehr ins Zeugs legen, eben an den Tagen, wenn der Fisch zwar aktiv jagt, aber ganz gezielt frisst.

Die braunen Kalamare sind vermutlich die Mauritius / Chinesenkalmare wie ich sie von Reinhold bekommen habe. Die haben ein sehr schönes Finish, ich würde Mal bei Fox nach Glibberkalmaren schauen. Die sind auch recht gut... und hier erhältlich.

Ich vermute aber, dass du die Chinesenware auch auf den Phili bekommst. Blei rein und Haken dran, schon geht es los. Bei den Leinen würde ich nicht unter die von Reinhold empfohlene Klasse gehen. Evtl. ein FC Leader dran, wenn du es perfekt machen willst.


----------



## ullsok (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Ich denke das passt hier doch jetzt ganz gut - oder?
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cSSil1q54vI
Das nenne ich mal Hardcore-Big Game#6


----------



## zandermouse (15. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hi Big Gamer,

@Serviola,
klar, da hast du recht, Tune versuchen in der Tiefe zu entkommen,
deswegen sind die bei Hardcore- Anglern noch beliebter, wie z.B.
der Marlin. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ein BFT gleicher
Größe einen besseren Fight liefert als ein YFT. Da die YFT in 
wärmeren Gewässern leben, können sie ihre Körpertemperatur noch
weiter steigern, was weitere Kraftreserven mobilisieren dürfte.    
Plastiktintenfische habe ich auch von Tsunami, die verfügen
schon über Blei und Mustad- Haken.
@ullsok
Wer es noch nicht kennt und englisch-sprachige Stories nicht
verschmäht, sollte sich mal bei Bluewaterjon umschauen. Der
angelt alle Big game- fische vom Kanu aus. 
Am coolsten ist die Story mit dem Tigerhai, den er nur mit
dem in Südafrika entwickeltem Hai- Abwehr- Elektroschocker
in die Flucht schlagen konnte.  :q  

http://www.bluewaterjon.com/story/story5.html

Gruß 

Zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (23. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

hallo Dr. Zandermouse, wann kommt denn mal ein Bericht über gefangene Fische von dir? Es werden immer nur Texte aus Bücher und Websites interpretiert, ( wer macht was oder so ähnlich....)
Ich studiere vor Ort die lokalen Fischer die vom gefangenen Fisch leben müssen und probiere gleiche oder ähnliche Technik.
Bin gerade zwei Tage von einem 4Wochen Trip von Bali zurück und anbei ein paar Ergebnisse von Ausfahrten. (Bilder s. unter Thread Angelpuff Bali)
p.s. Daisy Chains habe ich auch auf Tun ausprobiert. Ergebnis = 0


----------



## zandermouse (23. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Hallo Wollebre,
danke für den Doktortitel.
Ich bin zwar Diplomingenieur, aber noch kein Doktor.
Wer weiß, dass kommt vielleicht noch.
Hier hast Du 'mal meinen Bericht aus diesem Jahr::vik:

http://www.statiknet.de/sail08/Sailfishjagd.html

Da wo ich fischen gehe, dauert die Big Game Saison leider
nur von März bis Mai, also gedulde Dich noch ein wenig.
Die lokalen Fischer vor Ort studiere ich permanent, auch wenn
ich nicht vor Ort bin. Hier ist mal ein Video von Deinem
Domiziel. Dabei geht es um die wenig sportliche Art,
Tigerhaie zu fangen. Wenn Dir das gefällt. Mich stößt so etwas
ab. Leider sind die Filipinos noch weniger zimperlich, wenn es
um den gewerbsmäßigen Fang geht.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7wkNIv5I-T0

Da Du ja jetzt vier Wochen unterwegs warst, können wir doch mit Deinen ausfühlichen Bericht rechnen, oder ?
Hast Du denn auch einige Schwertträger gefangen ? :m

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (24. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Moin Zandermaus, sorry, wollte Dich nicht ärgern, nur etwas aus der Reserve locken|wavey:
Ich bevorzuge Jiggen und Brandungsangeln. Trolling nur zum Zeitvertreib auf dem Weg zu den Hotspots, aber ohne Ergebnis. Vom Haiangeln distanziere ich mich. Das gezeigte Video ist nicht von der Bali Region und kenne dort auch niemanden der auf Hai geht. Habe mal vor fast 40 Jahren vor Helgoland einen kleinen Hai gefangen und dabei soll es auch bleiben. Geschockt war ich beim Abflug von Jakarta, dass ein Shop im Taxfreebereich getrocknete Haiflossen angeboten hat. Ein grosses Problem stellt die unkontrollierte Fischerei dar. Fangbeschränkungen und Mindestmasse sind eine unbekannte Vokabel. Langleinen mit über 50 Haken werden zu hunderten ausgelegt und wenn ein Fischer am nächsten Tag 3-4 Fische am Haken hat, ist er schon glücklich. Speziell im Frühjahr stehen hunderte Angler bei Ebbe im knietiefen Wasser und fischen mit winzigen Haken auf kleinste Korallenfische wie wir sie hier im Aquarium kennen. Die starke Strömung in der Bandung Strasse läßt nur zeitlich limitiertes Jiggen kurz vor und nach dem Tiedenwechsel zu. Selbst mit 400g Jigs hat man sonst keine Chance den Grund zu erreichen. Mit 1000g Blei an der Handleine kam man wohl runter, aber ich bin dort zum Sportfischen und will auch keine Elektrorolle benutzen. Lieber abends platt auf dem Sofa sitzen und etwas Muskelkater in kauf nehmen.... Aber neben Flossenträger konnte auch ein anderer netter Fang gemacht werden. Ein amerikanisches Fototeam aus Kaliforniern machte Werbeaufnahmen und hat auch netterweise für ein paar Bilder ihr shooting unterbrochen.

Brandungsangeln ist nur unter erschwerten Bedingungen möglich. Kaum Sandstrand der schnell auf ca. 3-5 m abfällt. Fast nur Korallengrund und nach fast jedem zweiten Wurf hing die Montage am Grund fest, was fast immer zum kompletten Verlust führte. Die Brandungsangel bleibt beim nächsten Trip jedenfalls zu Hause. 

Dies mal so als Schnellbericht. Im nächsten Jahr niste ich mich für 6 Monate auf Bali ein und dann wird es regelmäßig Berichte geben.
Grüße, Wolle


----------



## Tortugaf (24. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Wollebre,ich lasse die typtische Brandungsausrüstung von der Ostsee auch schon lange zu Hause.Habe aber dafür ein Karpfenrute3.60 m dabei u.superlange Spinnangel 3.30m,beide bis ungefähr 80.gr.WG.Karpfenrute hat auch ein fettes Rückrad.kann damit auch druck machen.Angle damit auf die Kleinen u.Grösseren in der Brandung,mit leichten Bleien u.Naturködern,Heringspatanostern,grossen Fliegen,Gummifisch,wobbler u.Blinker u.oft sehr dicht am Ufer u.nicht tief.Geht hier immer etwas u.macht Spass. G.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Tortugaf, in welcher Ecke von Bali gehst Du fischen?
mein Bereich ist die Westküste bis ca. 50km nördlich von Sanur
und der Süden, hier speziell die Steilküste bei Jimbaran.
Sind alles Strecken die man noch preiswert per Taxi machen kann, bei dem Horrorstraßenverkehr hab ich bisher davon Abstand genommen mir einen Mietwagen zu nehmen.
Aufs Meer gehts per Baliboot von Sanur aus mit einheimischen Fischern.
MfG, Wolle


----------



## Tortugaf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

Wollebre , es tu mir leid ,ich habe mich zu allgemein ausgedrückt ,ich bin immer noch in Mexico.Werde so hoffe ich noch mal Bali kennen lernen.Aber ob in Cuba,Chile u.hier Mexico, hatte das mit der Brandungsangel hatte nie viel Sinn deshalb lasse ich sie Zuhause.Hatte mit langen leichteren Angeln mehr Spass u.Erfolge als mit Ostseevariante.Hier musste ich immer die Angel in der Hand halten und mit den Finger an der Schnur fühlen sonst füttert man nur die Fische. Hat auch mal am Anfang gedacht,fette Brandung ,fettes Blei u.raus damit klappt nie so gut.#d Er Haken war immer schnell blank u.Bisse habe ich auch nie gesehen.Habe es dann so wie ich es in Portugal kennen gelernt habe gemacht.Alles etwas leichter u.lieber ein Stelle gesucht wo Strömung rausgeht o.das Blei rollen kann. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schlepptechnik mit Daisy chains ?*

danke für die Info.
Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja noch einmal die Wege beim gemeinsamen Angeln.
Grüße, Wolle


----------

